# thule roof bars



## stavros78 (Mar 14, 2010)

hi all im after a roof bar system to carry my bmx on roof of 53 reg tt.ive been recommended thule.any one got any experience input pics etc would be extremely greatful thankyou


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Quick search brings up loads of threads, post and pictures

Here are four

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=164897&hilit=thule+roof+bars

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=159359&hilit=thule+roof+bars

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=146088&hilit=thule+roof+bars

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=125828&hilit=thule+roof+bars


----------



## stavros78 (Mar 14, 2010)

niceone


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

THule roof bar systems are among the best especialy with all the bits for carrying bikes, boxes, boats etc

My only concern with aftermarket roof bars is the possibility of damage to the paint and door seals


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Stav, 
I have a set and use them for my Kayak and bikes, which I got off ebay. They are good and so far the paint has been ok but they do have a habit of putting little nicks in the door seal nothing drastic but it is something to watch out for.

Kevin


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Get a set of OEM bars of the bay. they fit superbly look the job and all Thule fittings fit them for example quick grab system and bike rack's, they are essentially Thule aero bars, but with a specific fitting for the tt.

just had a quick look for you but there weren't any. They do come up though

just found some pic's of mine:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Hi Steve - so a Thule rack like the 591 system would fit the OEM bars?

looking for a bike, but need to know if I can get it on the car sensibly before I start shopping.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

badyaker said:


> Hi Steve - so a Thule rack like the 591 system would fit the OEM bars?
> 
> looking for a bike, but need to know if I can get it on the car sensibly before I start shopping.


Hi mate

OEM roof bars are the same deign as the Thule aero bars with the T track, see link below for bar shape:
http://www.thule.co.uk/appguide/yourDet ... r_model=TT (mk1) 98-05&rfoot=754&rbar=762&rABar=862&rkit=rkit&rLock=544&rSRA=&tFoot=&tBar=&tKit=&tSRA=&tSP=&tLocks=

This link is from the Thule website about the 591 career, it says about half way down on the left that it has the T bar fittings included in the BC kit: 
http://www.thule.com/en-GB/GB/Products/ ... 91018.aspx

If you want a decent BMX at a decent price then go onto RADBMX, give stodgy a pm a say that stevebeechTA told you to give him a shout he will do you a good deal mate, I have not been on there for a while as i have had to get of the addiction but it is well worth a look for BMX new school as well as old school or even new or second hand parts:
http://www.radbmx.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66253.0

hope this helps you out mate, steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

I have oem audi bars too. Travelled with a Thule 780 litre box no problems at all.

The Thule add ons will work.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Thanks chaps, guess I'm looking out for a set of OEM bars then

Cheers for the tip Steve, I'm actually after a hard tail for some trail running and not really sure what I need or what my budget will be yet. I might go for a "build my own" as a bit of a winter project...


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

badyaker said:


> Thanks chaps, guess I'm looking out for a set of OEM bars then


You and me both, mate. :? I keep lookin' but now that I've talked myself into getting some I can't find any. Bugger.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Looming bidding war [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

There has to be one for sale first!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

badyaker said:


> Thanks chaps, guess I'm looking out for a set of OEM bars then
> 
> Cheers for the tip Steve, I'm actually after a hard tail for some trail running and not really sure what I need or what my budget will be yet. I might go for a "build my own" as a bit of a winter project...


Defo give stodgy a shout then mate, He sell parts as well as full bikes, and is always open to give advice. the whole forum is. I think/am sure he has opened a shop in high wycombe.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

I sourced mine new from Germany.

Try eBay in Germany. Not UK. It's well worth it. I got mine buy it now I also linked a topic from here about roof bars to the site. Search it in my posts as I am on my iPhone hard to do.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Good idea, but no fecker will ship 'em outside Deutschland. I thought we were all one happy Common Market? :? :wink:

But I have a cunning plan. A colleague at work is German and has rellies there, so might see if he fancies doing me a favour...


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Mondo said:


> Good idea, but no fecker will ship 'em outside Deutschland. I thought we were all one happy Common Market? :? :wink:
> 
> But I have a cunning plan. A colleague at work is German and has rellies there, so might see if he fancies doing me a favour...


Make the effort its worth it...

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=159359&hilit=+thule

read above link too


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice one. But who sold that particular item? 'cause the item's long gone the eBay link don't work, but I might be able to track the seller down. Or I could just search the Bay of (D)E. :lol:


----------

